# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  M3d software not opening Stl files

## Bmrm145

I have the m3d software 1.8 and I'm unable to open any stl files. I've reinstalled and even used diffrent computers. Anyone know a fix

----------

